# My portfolio Online



## Shutterbug5269 (Jun 18, 2003)

I have an online portfolio of my work, it is located at:
http://groups.msn.com/MarkEdwardsPortfolio

CHeck it out and tell mr what you think.


----------



## Darfion (Jun 18, 2003)

Got some nice shots on there Mark. Oh and err Welcome


----------



## ufocus (Jul 2, 2003)

some nice work.. i would suggest investing in a web site.. cause showing your work through there sucks.


----------



## JOHNNYinGERMANY (Jul 3, 2003)

Good shots...I agree with ufocus...Need your own site!

Johnny Cole
www.JohnnyCole.com


----------



## ufocus (Jul 3, 2003)

JOHNNYinGERMANY said:
			
		

> Good shots...I agree with ufocus...Need your own site!
> 
> Johnny Cole
> www.JohnnyCole.com



yeah, some times having your work on a site like that can harm you more then benefit you.


----------

